
Ask HN: Use cache for MVP or not? - memetoo
I am building a website that functions similar to  HN (voting based, ranked posts). I building MVP for now. Should I consider using Redis in MVP or just DB queries? I have never used Redis before.
======
alagunambi
Go ahead and implement it, if it can improve user experience.

~~~
memetoo
Thanks. I will improve experience for sure. I can avoid calling DB if I use
output cache instead of Redis but output cache won't work in all cases.

